# Is it possible to check an e-mail address to see if it belongs to a TUG member?



## PrairieGirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I am trying to rent my timeshare via Craig's list for the first time.  I just received an e-mail which made mention of an "old friend".  I don't recognize the address and wondered it it could belong to a TUG member.

I'm a bit concerned about sending a reply in case it will open the door to a spammer or something.  The dates they want are only two weeks away, so if I don't know the person I'm not going to chance changing my reservation.

Thanks!

LeAnn


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 1, 2008)

For a check-in date 2 weeks away, just ask them to pay the full amount up front via Paypal - if they don't do it within 24 hours, just ignore them.

BTW - The "old friend" line sounds like a scammer to me...

BTW2 - sending them an email should not cause you any problems.  They sent an email to your first, so they already have your email address.  If you have doubts - ignore them.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 1, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> For a check-in date 2 weeks away, just ask them to pay the full amount up front via Paypal - if they don't do it within 24 hours, just ignore them.
> 
> *BTW - The "old friend" line sounds like a scammer to me*...


Yes, - that and "God Bless" - and not mentioning the specific TS - just using general terminolgy is another tip off of a scammer.


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

> Is it possible to check an e-mail address to see if it belongs to a TUG member?



No, personal information is provided in confidence and is not made available to others, just as YOUR personal information, including email address, are not made available to others.

I'd suggest doing a google search for that email address.  You may find somewhere that the individual has posted it publicly in a venue that will reveal something about the individual, such as in a timeshare ad.


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for all of your prompt responses!  I had tried a search on Google of the e-mail address before I posted my question - no hits.

And the person doesn't have my e-mail address since Craigslist channels responses to ads through one of their mailboxes and then forwards them to the vendor.

I am concerned that if I reply to this response, then they WILL have my e-mail address, but I guess that is a question for the Craigslist people.

You guys have confirmed what I felt in my gut, if it seems off kilter, why bother?

Thanks again, the worst that can happen is that I miss an actual rental opportunity.

I'm going to pass on this one.

Thanks again, LeAnn


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi LeAnn - 

One thing you should think about is the fact that you are going to have to provide quite a bit of info. to a legitimate renter when you actually find one.  Most renter's need to have some basic info. about you, in order to feel secure about a private rental.  

At the very least you will probably have to provide your full name, address, phone number and email address.  You may also need to talk to them on the phone and allow them to have some (arranged) contact with your Mgmt. company to validate your ownership.  If you are uncomfortable with that, then renting may not be for you.
Good luck!


----------



## PrairieGirl (Mar 3, 2008)

Denise,

I've only rented once before, and that was to a TUG member.  We had quite a bit of contact by e-mail, he was Canadian also so he was able to write me a personal cheque, we had lots of time for it to clear before the check-in date.  Worked out well for both of us.

I'm trying to post my ad with pictures on the new TUG rental area, but haven't been successful yet.  I'll give it another try before I holler for help!

Thanks,

LeAnn


----------



## EagleID (Mar 4, 2008)

LeAnn -

Take a peek at www.hushmail.com for setting up a free email account. If you use something like that you can avoid using your permanent email address for potential problem people and yet still reach out to them. If a bunch of spam starts turning up in such a temporary email account you can simply dump it.

Chuck


----------

